# After the Storm



## Rmac (Oct 31, 2009)

I took this a few weeks ago, thought I would throw it out here and see what you all thought. As always C&C welcome.

Thanks for looking,
Mac,


----------



## Provo (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW very nice indeed what camera you used?


----------



## MrPickle (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet.  A lot sharper and more subtle than I've been able to get them (HDR).


----------



## Rmac (Nov 2, 2009)

Provo said:


> WOW very nice indeed what camera you used?



Thank you for the comments, they are appreciated. I took this with my Olympus e-520, lens-40-150mm.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## edouble (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome shot!


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Dec 5, 2009)

Amazing
How many exposures was this?


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## rugger123 (Dec 7, 2009)

that's a great picture... wow


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 7, 2009)

I like it. The one Criticism( More like personal opinion) i have is that i think the sky is too dark.


----------



## mike1944 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 26, 2009)

^^^^  What they say ^^^^ NICE shot!


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 26, 2009)

This is great! I would buy this one!


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice shot

Michael


----------



## royalty (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 27, 2009)

Being someone who hates HDR, I have to say I like this shot. It does not look like the nuclear wastelands we have come to expect. Rather it looks like you used it the way it should be used. Good job.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 2, 2010)

This photo is absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

:thumbup:
Just freaking awesome.
Love it.


----------



## Jonick (Jan 3, 2010)

An interesting photo asking myself how would I alter the sky which looks a bit dark to me. But that is another story.


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 6, 2010)

Good HDR not overdone and can see the detail on the photo...may be put some Adobe Lightroom preset will make the sunshine more POP


----------



## Provo (Jan 7, 2010)

carjunkman said:


> Good HDR not overdone and can see the detail on the photo...may be put some Adobe Lightroom preset will make the sunshine more POP


 
I think his photo is just fine the way it is withought the "Pop" 
A bowl of popcorn yes because this image should be framed


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Jan 18, 2010)

Other than the perfect amount, how many stops apart were your exposures?


----------



## TiCoyote (Jan 26, 2010)

That is beautiful.  Very dark and moody.


----------



## cougargal (Feb 5, 2010)

Stunning shot!


----------



## Rmac (Feb 5, 2010)

MisplacedAngler said:


> Other than the perfect amount, how many stops apart were your exposures?



Whoa! This one has been raised from the dead. Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments. There were 5 exposures compiled for this image. And, yes I know the sky is a little dark, but I kind of liked the mood of it.

Thanks again,
Mac,


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 5, 2010)

Rmac said:


>




I cant believe no one noticed the half cloud in the middle left, that also goes into the waters reflection. 
Its a nice picture, but that sticks out like a sore thumb to me.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya that point of land with the trees on it sticks out like a sore thumb too. Oh, and also the water, it sticks out. And the horizon waaaayy in the distance it sticks out like a sore thumb. Those clouds stick out. How can you pick on a single piece of cloud? I never noticed it before you mentioned it and I still dont notice it now that you have. I think this is a great shot with a lot of strength. Definately a wall hanger to me.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Ya that point of land with the trees on it sticks out like a sore thumb too. Oh, and also the water, it sticks out. And the horizon waaaayy in the distance it sticks out like a sore thumb. Those clouds stick out. How can you pick on a single piece of cloud? I never noticed it before you mentioned it and I still dont notice it now that you have. I think this is a great shot with a lot of strength. Definately a wall hanger to me.



Uhh, its pretty obvious something was photoshopped in and out. Have you ever seen a cloud end like that with a straight edge?? There is almost a line straight down to the water where something was done. Its pretty obvious, maybe something was done with the tint/color but I highly doubt thats not natural. I am not saying its a horrible picture, I really like it, it just needs that addressed.


----------



## Rmac (Feb 6, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Ya that point of land with the trees on it sticks out like a sore thumb too. Oh, and also the water, it sticks out. And the horizon waaaayy in the distance it sticks out like a sore thumb. Those clouds stick out. How can you pick on a single piece of cloud? I never noticed it before you mentioned it and I still dont notice it now that you have. I think this is a great shot with a lot of strength. Definately a wall hanger to me.
> ...



Sorry Tulsa, nothing was taken out or added to this image. The clouds were hanging pretty low and rolling that afternoon. 

Mac,


----------



## CNCO (Feb 6, 2010)

nice composition


----------



## rmpbklyn (Mar 1, 2011)

nice!!!!


Rmac said:


> I took this a few weeks ago, thought I would throw it out here and see what you all thought. As always C&C welcome.
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Mac,


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great looking shot


----------



## thierry (Mar 4, 2011)

wow nice shot


----------



## reedshots (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome shot!​


----------

